# Farewell all DXers



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

I got a Galaxy Nexus tonight. Just want say farewell to all the users out there. You guys are great. And for all the Developers out there that have worked on this device at some point and yo the people still actively developing THANK YOU!! I still have my Droid X and am seriously thinking about getting onto Deving. SlothyDX maybe we will team up one day eh? Farewell.

Much Love,

Sandman007 (aka Deadly_Hamsters)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Green Tapatalk 2


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

Well I'm gonna say hello! I have a Nexus now. I love it. But I miss my DX badly :-\ I'm about to pick up another to put on my 2nd line. I'm excited...lol


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

Welcome to the world of unlocked bootloader and complete customization

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jerseyboy357 (Sep 25, 2011)

Sandman007 said:


> I got a Galaxy Nexus tonight. Just want say farewell to all the users out there. You guys are great. And for all the Developers out there that have worked on this device at some point and yo the people still actively developing THANK YOU!! I still have my Droid X and am seriously thinking about getting onto Deving. SlothyDX maybe we will team up one day eh? Farewell.
> 
> Much Love,
> 
> ...


As I was told when I made the switch....Welcome to the club.

Tapped from my FF 02 Nexus.


----------

